# What kind of line do you use for surf?



## HappyHourHero (Jan 31, 2012)

I am about to get a new surf set up (spinning). What type of line do you prefer for good casting, quality, etc? Thanks!


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

My personal preferences

Casting and retrieving - 10#-30# Powerpro
Casting and leaving on bottom - 15#-30# Ande Backcountry


----------



## wardicus79 (Apr 12, 2012)

All around good line .. 15# ande backcountry


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

P-line CXX or big game for bait soaking. lures 30lb PP with 20lb seaguar premier floro. not blue or red. for anything lighter ill just use big game mono.


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

I prefer the clearest line I got for the surf since the water is usually super clear as well. Lighter line = more strikes also longer casts. 15lb to 25lb mono clear.


----------



## Tyler Massey (Oct 2, 2007)

I usually use 20lb suffix or Momoi in clear.


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

20# Slick Power Pro on Spinners. I seem to get better distance out of the braid. Less memory, pulls off the spool easier. I put a 100 yard 20# braid backing on my conventional reels as a safety net, then top with 20# High Seas Quatro or Black Widow.


----------



## Boliver T Wheelock (Feb 28, 2010)

*XL*

I started using Trilene XL more than 40 years ago. Still use it today. #14 or #17. Buy it in 3000yd spools off ebay. Got about 10 spools in reserve. Sometimes get a spool for $10. Not bad when it first came out it cost 2 cents a foot to get a 302 filled (cokes were 10 cents).


----------

